# www/mediawiki125 and Html2Wiki extension - cannot find pandoc



## jontheil (Jan 14, 2016)

Hi forum users,

On a server running FreeBSD 10.2-Release, I had no problems to configure www/mediawiki125. I do not use many extensions but would like to use Html2Wiki.
I have installed it according to the guide at https://www.mediawiki.org/wiki/Extension:Html2Wiki. Therefore, I also installed textproc/hs-pandoc.
When I add the line 
	
	



```
require_once "$IP/extensions/Html2Wiki/Html2Wiki.php";
```
 to LocalSettings.php and reloaded apache, the only thing to see on the wiki page is something like Html2Wiki requires pandoc.
The `pandoc` command is in the path (I can run it from a shell, also as non-root).

I hope anyone has a solution.

Regards,
Jon Theil Nielsen


----------

